# Timberland Earthkeepers 2011 Photography Contest



## EyeSee (May 27, 2011)

WIN A TRIP. SAY IT WITH PICTURES.

Timberland Earthkeepers 2011 Photography Contest is now on! 

Do you like photography or enjoy the nature and the great outdoors?
Whether it's river kayaking, hiking the islets, riding the mountain trail, or taking a stroll in the park, one way or another, nature subtly connects our lives with meaningful relationships.
Bonding over adversities, friendships are sealed and romance blossom.

Tell your story in a picture and stand a chance to be part of Timberland Earthkeepers reforestation activity in Horqin Desert, Inner Mongolia, and a nature appreciation trip to Jiuzhaigou Valley worth $3,500.

*1st Prize*: All-expense paid trip (for 1) to Horqin & Jiuzhaigou Valley + SGD1000 cash + SGD1000 Timberland Earthkeepers vouchers 
*2nd Prize*: SGD800 cash + SGD1000 Timberland Earthkeepers vouchers
*3rd Prize*: SGD500 cash + SGD800 Timberland Earthkeepers vouchers 

*For whom*: Person 18 years old at time of participation and a citizen of Peoples Republic of China, Hong Kong, Taiwan, Japan, Malaysia or Singapore.
*Deadline*: 30 June 2011
*How to Join*: Go to Timberland &ndash; Outdoors: Where relationships are made


----------

